# Is that a squirrel, a monkey? - NO that's Gracie!!



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Just had to share . . . because I got a good laugh!!

We have squirrels living in our backyard and they cause MUCH heartache for Gracie!!! She can't stand to stay inside watching them through the door. She chases them constantly and even up a tree!! She completely jumped in the tree herself the other day and has done it ever since. I think the squirrels are deliberately try to harass her because the climb the tree and wait for Gracie to get close then they run up the tree when Gracie makes it over to it. Pretty funny!!!!

The first picture is Gracie on her way up, and the second is SUCCESS!!

Gracie will be 1 year old August 26th, yeahhhh!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is just too cute!! We have the squirrel issue here too. I am afraid of what would happen if Logan actually caught one!! They sit on my deck, right outside the window & sliding glass door, while my guys are flipping out.

I love the first one she looks like she is in mid-air


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

What great photos! Thanks for catching little Gracie in action for us! Can you say "squirrel stew"?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I have to meet Gracie the great squirrel Chaser!!!! GFETE!!!(grinning from ear to ear)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Those pictures are just adorable. Gracie, squirrel hunter extraordinaire!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, my gosh!! Those pictures are great. I kind of always thought Roxie was kind of cat-like in the way she perches on the back of couch and uses her paws... and now here's a have that can climb a treee! Too funny!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

lol...great pictures 
Gracie's a pretty good tree climber


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Gracie shows them who is boss!!! She is all over them, but they are like "Nanny-Nanny-Boo-Boo. . . Yoooouuuu caaaaannnnn't catch me!!!" Drives her NUTS!!

Does anyone know if a squirrels would ever bite? Rabies?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I love it. And I agree, squirrels adore teasing dogs. I had a dachshund mix that figured out their route and surprised quite a few. I won't mention the baby bunnies he use to bring me as gifts outside my bedroom door when I lived in southern California. Imagine finding that prize without your glasses on the morning. EWWW.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Those photos are adorable! I love them.

My dogs are so unamused by the squirrels & birds of the backyard. We have a fountain out there that draws a lot of critters, including hummingbirds and dragonflies. The dogs almost always just park their butts on the ground and turn their nose to the place of the creatures and watch them, even if the squirrel is jumping from the fence, to the tree, to the arbor over their heads. They just sit and watch out of curiosity, but they don't care enough to try to follow them. Now cats? Cats make them curious enough to be chased out of the yard.

I would think they would bite, especially if they felt threatened.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is the cutest albino squirrel I have ever seen. I will say when your dog catches animals they will try to bite back! Just hope she is in it for the chase and not the actual catch!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love those pictures! Gracie is so cute up a tree! 

And squirrels DO bite if caught... I don't think Gracie would very easily catch one though, they're fast little buggers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*http://havaneseforum.com/smooth/editor/attach.gif*

Little Gracie has sure come a long way since you were so worried about her liver problems...That is NOT a sickly dog!!!!

ps not sure where that thing at the top came from.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Awe, look at Gracie! She's up that tree after something...  haha. ADORABLE1


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL get those squirrles Gracie.

My two are like Kimberly's they could care less about the squirrles or birds but if a leaf blows across the yard it will get killed. Oh and dont move or putting anything out of place because Riley is sure to let it know it does not belong there.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, those pictures are the cutest!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMGosh, Gracie is so adorable (as always!). Mine will both chase squirrels, birds, etc. and I always pray they can't catch them. They are so innocent I'm afraid the squirrel will tear them apart, lol. I really don't think it is likely that they could catch one though.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter tries to chase butterflies, he gives up quickly on the squirrels and birds. So funny to watch them, your photos are great!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is a really great picture and story. Mine like to "chase" the squirrels running along on top the fence, back and forth. They stay on the ground though, but its always a hoot.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I love the pictures of Gracie the Squirrel Hunter. Maddie would rather play with a squirrel than chase it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Gracie is adorable! She sure is a little athlete.  Yeah, a squirrel would bite if she ever got ahold of it. I'm thankful my boys don't go after them, but my daughters/mine cat does! Just this week there was a squirrel tail out the back door when I let the puppers out to potty. Earlier in the week there was a bright blue skink tail on the grass. Yuck! Hojo is a great little hunter but I wish he'd either eat it all, or take it elsewhere!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Now that is a calendar photo!*

You have to laugh at that one! They always amaze us, don't they.

Just last night I heard the dog on the kitchen table...she had made the leap up there as I had some cheese up there. How a tiny havanese does this is beyond me...but her tenacity is huge. I always push in the chairs as she knows how to get from chair to table. She also has learned to go on the couch, leap to the hutch, and then on to the table...like the cat does. She would do anything for cheese.

We have a Jack Russell at the local dog park who is able to run up trees. His owner puts his toy up about six feet and the JR gets a running start and actually climbs the tree doggy style. It is hilarious. All the kids get a big kick out of that. His name is Pistol by the way.

Your photo is adorable!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

How funny!!! :biggrin1:
Dawna


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the pictures of Gracie climbing the tree! That is a great picture for some contest!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That picture is too cute! I think mine would love a tree like that to chase the squirrels. We have one that taunts the dogs. He will run along the fence line. If he gets ahead of the dogs, he will dangle from it until they are just close enough, then he takes off running again. It must be his idea of a RLH. I even found him sitting on the front lawn with my cat.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I think Gracie is part cat to be able to climb a tree like that! She's adorable and very entertaining!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute to see Gracie after a squirrel! What a long way she has came! :clap2: I'm so happy for you that she is healthy and happy!:clap2:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that little bugger is just TO cute.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all of the sweet compliments. And you've guess it right - Grace is a little bugger. She is a handful - into everything some days. 

I love the stories about your havs chasing leaves and stuff!! Too funny!!! Like that is a real threat?!! LOL Hopefully Grace won't bug the squirrel's too much to the point they bite some day. That would be a vicious fight - Gracie thinks she is 'one tough dog' and probably try to take him on. (Still under 5 lbs.) Squirrels are tiny too, but they are truly wild!!! Kind of funny to think of . . . in a way, but the outcome sounds frightening!!!! A Leaf - now that is more my dream of a fight because I've seen what she can to a klynex.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

irnfit said:


> That picture is too cute! I think mine would love a tree like that to chase the squirrels. We have one that taunts the dogs. He will run along the fence line. If he gets ahead of the dogs, he will dangle from it until they are just close enough, then he takes off running again. It must be his idea of a RLH. I even found him sitting on the front lawn with my cat.


Miichelle - Too funny!!! It sounds like the same squirrel as ours!!! They are just evil the way they torture our pup (& cats!!)


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is just too cute.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, those are great pictures!! You don't need a cat for a pet...you have Gracie! 
Squirrels and bunnies really drive Izzy nuts....she's like a rottweiler in a 7.5 lb Hav body! The heavy breathing, barking, growling, etc. is really pretty funny, and I almost hate telling her to stop all the racket....


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Haha! Go Gracie! It looks like her hind fet are on my invisible platform in the first photo.



Leeann said:


> LOL get those squirrles Gracie.
> 
> My two are like Kimberly's they could care less about the squirrles or birds but if a leaf blows across the yard it will get killed. Oh and dont move or putting anything out of place because Riley is sure to let it know it does not belong there.


I wondered if Toby's obsession with leaves was normal. Some hope! 
He likes the driest leaves best. It's the only outlet for shredding impulses he has though. Well... that and his toys. He tears off anything sticking out (ears, tongues, noses, etc) then pulls out all the stuffing and wears it like Santa's beard.


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

Those are the most adorable shots. Havs sure do have determination!!


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Love the pictures of Gracie climbing the tree. You go girl! That's YOUR yard! :croc:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL that's too cute! Yay Gracie!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is just way toooo cute!!


----------

